# Fairings for Acrosport II



## tdpole1 (Apr 9, 2017)

Has anyone found a fairing maker for the "N"struts or have pictures of how you closed off the holes. I was looking at a post from Cameron and he had some for the Eagle project. It got me to thinking it is time to start doing some clean up and dressing up of the ASII. Not to mention that the wasps love to go in through the openings. Not fun to find a wasp nest hiding in in the front cockpit. That's what I get for not having a door on the hangar.

Tad


----------

